
Open-source crypto is no better than closed-source crypto - Tomte
https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2018/10/02/open-source-crypto-is-no-better-than-closed-source-crypto/amp/
======
informatimago
Open source is too successful: there are nowadays too many sources to review
and debug!

